# Anzeigen von PDF in Applet



## Amrun (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne ein pdf in meinem Applet anzeigen. Ich habe ein JTabbedPane und mittels Klick auf die 2. Registerkarte würde ich gerne die entsprechende PDF Datei anzeigen. Gibt es dafür schon vorgeschriebene libraries oder hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit? 

danke
lg


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

blubb: http://www.lowagie.com/iText/index.html


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2004)

danke, das kenn ich schon... aber damit kann man ja keine pdf files anzeigen oder?


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

guck hier: http://www.lowagie.com/iText/faq.html#pdfviewer


----------



## Amrun (12. Mai 2004)

danke, hast du damit schon gearbeitet?


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

nö, noch nicht. nehm ich mir aber noch vor


----------

